# Original Schwinn Phantom Parts



## atencioee (Mar 4, 2019)

Hello fellow Cabe members! Here is an updated list of Original 1949 - 1952 Phantom parts (no repo parts!) that I am looking for...

* Fenders
* Pedals
* Tires (OG Typhoon Cord, Goodyear All Weather, and/or US Royal Master)


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 5, 2019)

I have a frame


----------



## atencioee (Mar 5, 2019)

That's a very nice frame, but I already have one.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 5, 2019)

Think spring and build those bikes 

Thanks for complimentary reply 
Bob


----------



## atencioee (Mar 5, 2019)

Are you willing to sell the crank?


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 5, 2019)

atencioee said:


> Are you willing to sell the crank?




Check your in box .


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 5, 2019)

I don’t see a reply from you nutbokt??


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 5, 2019)

Junkman Bob said:


> I don’t see a reply from you nutbokt??




That's cause it's not too you jump man!!!!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 5, 2019)

What do u mean “ jump man”


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 5, 2019)

Junkman Bob said:


> What do u mean “ jump man”



He never knows what he means..


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 5, 2019)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> That's cause it's not too you jump man!!!!




What do you mean " nutbokt"  ??


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 5, 2019)

Typo by phone 
Jump man ... Lol


----------



## KevinBC (Apr 5, 2019)

pedals?


----------



## atencioee (Apr 6, 2019)

KevinBC said:


> pedals?



Yes, I'm still looking for pedals too. Do you have any?


----------



## atencioee (Apr 24, 2019)

Bump


----------

